# No anntenae on chinese mantis



## pedro92 (Mar 22, 2008)

My l4ish chinese mantis has antennas the size of a needle point its almost as if it doesnt have any antennae at all. Why is this. Will it affect it.


----------



## Rick (Mar 22, 2008)

Huh? I fail to see what the issue is here. They will come back.


----------



## joossa (Mar 24, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> My l4ish chinese mantis has antennas the size of a needle point its almost as if it doesnt have any antennae at all. Why is this. Will it affect it.


It happens sometimes due to molting. It usually isn't a problem. I can only see this having somewhat of an effect on adult males as they use their antennae before and during mating. Again, it shouldn't be much of a problem.


----------



## OGIGA (Mar 24, 2008)

Do you mean it's as short as a needle point? If it broke, it'll be back after subsequent molts.


----------

